
Google is testing signing into accounts using just your phone - edoloughlin
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/22/google-is-testing-signing-into-accounts-using-just-your-phone-no-password-required/
======
HoopleHead
Stopped reading at "We reached out to Google...", to wipe the vomit off my
screen.

Please, people. Stop using this nauseating phrase, when you mean "contacted"

